
Ask HN: What's the Cheapest Chromebook That Isn't Awful? - CPLX
Title says it all. I have been thinking of buying a couple Chromebooks to have around the office for people who don&#x27;t happen to have their laptops with them and just want to log into our project management webapp and change something, be able to call up some webpages during a meeting etc. Basically a conference room tool with a keyboard.<p>Thoughts?
======
wad3g
I bought an Acer C720 back in 2012-2013, somewhere around then, and just used
it for the first time in years last week while my MacBook was getting
repaired.

Still runs great. Only difficult part for me is getting used to the lower
build quality (coming from a MacBook).

It's $89 on Newegg, but I'm sure you could find it cheaper elsewhere. I
believe I paid $199 brand new.

When it was still being used frequently I was running various different Linux
distros (replaced ChromeOS) and everything ran smoothly. This likely won't be
necessary anymore given Chromebooks are about to have the ability to run Linux
apps on ChromeOS in containers, as well as have a terminal.

[https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16834316317?ignorebbr=true...](https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16834316317?ignorebbr=true&nm_mc=KNC-
GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-Chromebooks-
_-N82E16834316317&gclid=CjwKCAiA8vPUBRAyEiwA8F1oDH9eNJsYG6CqZsU522m8tyGK-
maFttrrg4b-sj43rIIw9HLHiu0KDxoCVUMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds)

------
synack
I've been pretty happy with the Asus C101PA... It's small, light, convertible
to a tablet, and is fast enough for most tasks. Retails for $249.
[https://www.amazon.com/Chromebook-C101PA-DB02-Quad-Core-
Ligh...](https://www.amazon.com/Chromebook-C101PA-DB02-Quad-Core-Lightweight-
Touchscreen/dp/B075KFFMZS?tag=synack-20)

------
shanecleveland
This Acer Chromebook 11 has a few recommendations:
[http://laptopkarma.com/Acer/B019G7VPTC](http://laptopkarma.com/Acer/B019G7VPTC)

